

Videos for MIT 6.00 - Python Version - macmac
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-Computer-Science/6-00Fall-2008/LectureVideos/index.htm
Not entirely sure how new this is.
======
macmac
A bit disappointingly it appears that they have also lowered the bar. The
concepts thought appears distinctly less advanced compared to previous years
when the class was thought using Scheme.

